# what's the best way to take molly?



## givizzle

i have 300 mg of molly to split between a girl an i.  what's the best way to take it? i'd rather have it hit us hard than make it last long.  will snorting it work like xtc does and hit you harder for a short amount of time?


----------



## d4rksun

Just eat it.

Divide it up....and either disolve in water...or parachute it (which is my prefered method)


----------



## phatass

parachute it... divide it into two 75mg parachutes each, and drop one, then when you start coming down, drop the other (approx 4 hours after the first one)


----------



## idontdothizz

enjoy your roll dood..


----------



## NoneOfThisIsReal

^ Better to drop 150mg each at once, when he says he wants it to hit hard rather than last long, in my opinion.

Or perhaps 100mg each, then the remaining 50mg later, depends on your tolerance.

EDIT: for phatass


----------



## trancetasy

snort molly is crap. it gets you high fast and in your face type but it doesn't last long. last time i snorted 2 bumps and after i came down i felt very depressed and wanted to snort more.  the best way is oral by gel caps properly measured by scale


----------



## trainwreckmolly

phatass said:


> parachute it... divide it into two 75mg parachutes each, and drop one, then when you start coming down, drop the other (approx 4 hours after the first one)



If you have pure mdma, waiting 4 hours to redose is way too long IME.  Added effects will be extremely short lived and will only make your comedown worse.  If you want it to hit you the hardest, the best thing to do is plug it.  Plug 100 mgs and snort the other 50 later on.  If you or your mate aren't down for this, I would parachute the 100 and still snort the other 50 roughly 1.5 hours later.


----------



## tylerwashere

parachute it FOR SURE. snorting it hurts soo bad


----------



## Utah_4_life

put it up your ass. most effective way and im not joking haha.


----------



## IamFleisch

I personally love to blow Molly, cause I absolutely  dig the in my face roll. Last time I rolled, I had 1/2 G and i parachuted half, waited half an hour, and blew the other half in two lines. I rolled extremely hard for about 2 or 2 and a half hours, then I had a really nice come down over the next hour and a half or 2 hours. BUT if you don't like to snort it, parachuting it is the way to go.


----------



## loncho

I'm in a similar situation.

I have 4 pts of very good Molly and wondering how to take it to make it last long.

Before I had 3pts and parachuted 1.5 each, it kicked in in about 15 to 20 minutes.


Now I'm thinking of doing the same, but how long should I wait to parachute the other point (half each)?


----------



## Seyer

How I *personally* would do it is parachute .2, then when I feel it hit me, parachute .1, then at my peak of the first dose parachute the other .1


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

parachute.
and take more than 75mg, whoever said that is misinformed..
take .12-.15


----------



## momclovin

i just rub it all on my tongue and gums (not sure if theres a name for that). next time i do it i'm parachuting though


----------



## Seyer

momclovin said:


> i just rub it all on my tongue and gums (not sure if theres a name for that). next time i do it i'm parachuting though



Yeah, tongue and gum damage due to molly being a pure chemical


----------



## burn2shine

Eat a tums like 30 minutes before you roll, bomb 100mg and snort 50mg when it starts to hit you.  Or just bomb the whole 150 at once


----------



## augustaB

Utah_4_life said:


> put it up your ass. most effective way and im not joking haha.



I would agree with this. Search for plugging to find explanations. 

Also you will prolong the roll if you take 100 mg each to come up and split the remaining 100 mg about an hour later. 

In reality your gf will probably need less and you will need slightly more.


----------



## Seyer

augustaB said:


> Also you will prolong the roll if you take 100 mg each to come up and split the remaining 100 mg about an hour later.
> 
> In reality your gf will probably need less and you will need slightly more.



This is helpful advice also. Females typically need less since their brains are more serotonin influenced than males. Males are more dopamine influenced. That was a basic explanation of it since I dont know too much about this specifically. Anyone else care to help clarify or explain this in more detail


----------



## RoLlInG.TwAcKeD

lol sounds gross but IMO works THE best., divide it and put it on a piece of paper and just straight pour it down your throat followed by a chug of water.. i dunno. if you cant handle the taste like most cant then def parachute it.


----------



## Seyer

I can handle the taste best out of all the people I know. I havent had any pure Molly yet, but I cant chew up pills like its nothing with NOTHING to drink with it haha. I very rarely chew them due to it being damaging to teeth


----------



## RoLlInG.TwAcKeD

Alright well just pour the straight powder down your throat it will kick in faster than anything and you should be rolling nice and hard lol


----------



## Ski-bum

Don't wait until comedown to take your bumbper.  Do it at the peak to get the most out of it. I think 100 mg to start, than 50 mg bumbpers about an hour and a half later tops. That way you will get a strong peak about 20 minutes later and extend your roll.


----------



## tenshu2k

id take 100mg, give her 80.

bump up 30 min later with ~70, her 50. so 170/130.

girls usually need less (usually weigh less too).


----------



## iCafe

split it in half and and dump each others dose on a paper fold it and let the molly fall on your tung and wash it down with something...This hits me the hardest and sometimes I can feel it like 10 minutes after taking it


----------



## Dreday XTC

130 170 shes hopefully lighter than you and takes molly less than you.


----------



## Seyer

Holy fuck this is an old ass thread *unsubcribe*


----------



## rolleypolley31

put .35 of  the mols with b6 powder in a cap and take that. CRAZY NIGHT! if that doesnt get u good enough do a double dose haha


----------



## Bone14

rolleypolley31 said:


> put .35 of  the mols with b6 powder in a cap and take that. CRAZY NIGHT! if that doesnt get u good enough do a double dose haha




That's a pretty dumb advice, 350mg MDMA is already a huge dose, and then advising someone to do 700mg. This is a HR forum, not a "get me as fucked up as possible forum"


----------



## Sweetest_melody13

Drop a point or two of Molly straight in a shot glass of vodka (my alcohol of choice), stir it real quick and chase it down. This will go straight to your blood stream since it is combined with alcohol and you will feel the effects for aping period of time as long as very quickly.


----------



## MagickalKat777

^ this is an okay method to take MDMA (and many other non-MAOI chemicals), but its best to minimize the amount of alcohol used so you don't get a buzz from the alcohol. It can also lead to vomiting with sensitive people.

For those that don't know, a "point" refers to 100mg or .1g of a drug. Two points (200mg) is going to give you a pretty floored experience.


----------



## Section813

I always dump mine in a small amount of OJ and then eat a couple antacid tablets right after. The OJ hides the taste very well. This hits just as hard as nasal in my experience with none of the unpleasant nasal irritation.


----------



## Folley

^ Excess vitamin C will increase metabolism which will shorten the length of your roll, probably doesn't make a huge difference but it's best to wait at least 2 hours before and after dosing before taking/drinking anything with V.C in it


----------



## MagickalKat777

Not only that but its proven that MDMA absorbs better in an alkaline environment. Orange juice has an average pH of 3.5, lower if it has added ascorbic acid to it, which can affect the absorption of MDMA.

Antacids work because they neutralize the acid and provide a more alkaline environment (we used to eat "Roll Aids" aka Rolaids about 30 minutes before we dropped and it always helped quite a bit, especially with weaker pills) but you're eliminating that when you put your MDMA in an acid to start with.


----------



## Help?!?!

I began to really enjoy MDMA IM. I rarely dose MDXX though, probably only a few times max. Mainly because it made the come up more manageable for me besides cutting doses in half. Plugging is pretty much the same but I love IM ket/MDMA in the same hit. Always a fun wacked out ride. I'd go with plugged if it was MDXX only unless I wanted a fuller duration but once again I almost always use it in unison with a psych or diss so thats somewhat rare usually reserved for fests or parties.


----------



## SwampFox56

Plugging.

Seriously. If you're grossed out about it, then don't do it. But I'm dead serious about plugging. It makes it last twice as long, bioavailability is 100% and it gives you an amazing, huge, mind blowing rush. Noobs think that swallowing the pills give you a rish - they don't. Unless you've plugged amps before, you have no idea what the word "rush" even means.

Also, if you do this, remember that a higher bioavailability means that the drugs will be WAY more powerful. Don't over take, or suffer the concequences.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Yeah, plugging is awesome. The first time I did it, I didn't really know what I was doing... Plugged a green lady (MDA, caff), just pushed it in past the second knuckle... To say I was floored is an understatement. I was STUCK to the floor for the first hour of the peak. I couldn't move and I didn't want to move. The floor felt like it was vibrating with the music, causing my body to ebb and flow and is flowed. It was incredible. I didn't usually like the green ladies (too much caffeine) but that was incredible. I was rolling HARD for a good 7 hours off of that single pill too.

The only thing I didn't like about it was that I didn't hallucinate much. MDA always makes me trip balls but for some reason when I plug it, it reminds me a lot more of oral MDMA. I get hints of psychedelic activity but no visuals at the peak other than your usual tracers. That said... It could very well be that I'm too trashed to notice or care.


----------



## Folley

^^ Plugging any sort of drug usually shortens the duration, not extends it... It's just too much of a hassle for MDMA IMO, especially since the majority of people take it in a party setting.



I've honestly found snorting to be the most fun way of dosing... but, it's not anywhere NEAR as effective as oral and you usually end up wasting quite a bit


----------



## MagickalKat777

Plugging MDXX almost always extends the duration by a good hour for me and results in a much more intense and cleaner feeling high. I think its very much worth the hassle of doing it. I've even done it at a club (this is the only occasion where having pressed pills is nice - you go in the stall and shut the door, push it past the second knuckle, wash your hands, and party and you're rolling your ass off in half an hour) more than once.

I hate snorting because its a waste of material.


----------



## Folley

I'm talking about an actual enema injection, though. The drug dissolved in a liquid and shot through a needless syringe.




With that method you'll start feeling it almost immediately so it seems to last about an hour shorter just because you don't have the come up period


----------



## Help?!?!

Haha the idea of simply ramming a pill in isn't to nice in my mind I would always rather dissolve it, though I never have any real intention of messing with pills do to additives. To bad molly is going down that path too, always a grand thing to have a long term trusted source when it comes to MDXX, thats for sure! 

IM'ing can be nice too if I want to do a higher dose in a party setting, absolutely cannot stand anything above 115mgs of good crystal orally even by myself at times so the short wave ride come up of IM is preferred. Easy to make the dose beforehand and toss the syringe in your pocket with a couple iso wipes. Once your at your destintation find a selcluded place or excuse yourself to a hopefully sanitary bathroom and let it rip. I love MDA miles more though as I have no problem dosing that high orally.

Also agreed on plugging a decent amount being flooring, always fun! Lucky you as well, plugging/IM doesn't rape the duration for me by any means but it can and usually does cut out around 30-60 minutes for me. Also dat individual pharma eh?  If plugging didn't reduce duration it would be perfect!


----------



## MagickalKat777

Honestly, I've rarely plugged MDMA. I find that I end up plugging tested MDA pills because they are almost always loaded with caffeine and the caffeine for whatever reason doesn't seem to ever hit me if I plug them as opposed to eating them. Syringes are too much of a pain to prepare and such and capsules like to put up a fight when trying to shove them in 

Thinking about it, its very well possible that when I've done it with MDMA before, I had about an hour cut off. Not so with MDA however. It seems to last slightly longer than oral.

I've never entertained the idea of IM'ing anything. I don't really like the idea of jamming myself with a needled syringe, never have.

Its not even that it bothers me - I'm the guy who goes in for his physical and watches them draw blood so needles themselves don't phase me, I think its just the stigma I've attached to them.


----------



## Help?!?!

Haha I have more of a phobia towards IV use for multiple reasons besides the fact I enjoy the way IM'd chemicals come on far bette anyway. To me it totally depends on the chemical if I would use it IM. I'm getting to old to wait around for long tedious come ups as well as slightly impatient. Besides the fact it abates many negative side effects like nausea/such others and is extremely econoimical. IM'ing is actually terribly easy and fairly painless as well, especially if your skinny/have toned muscles as you can use smaller needles. I used to be fairly weary of all forms of injection but after reading the TiKHAL reports on IM DMT curosity got the better of me. IM K/DMT/the like is just so sexy.... I wouldn't really bother for anything besides diss's though, after being unable to hole with nasal K I had to try it IM and it was a good choice. Though IM'ing doesn't seem to drive people as complusively as IV, I still don't really recomend trying it.

Prepping a syringe for plugging hard..come on! While I suppose it may literally be easier/faster to just shove it on in there I still imagine it might still be a bit uncomfortable to have a small pill sitting around in your rectum. Though I find slight discomfort for about a minute or so after plugging small amounts of water so who knows! I've read about people putting actual pills right into the syringe which would probably save time. I have to imagine as well that it must take a bit of extra time for your rectum to dissolve an actual pill versus absorbing water. Would be handy at events though as you wouldn't need a syringe that way!

I also meant to add that I don't really like insufflating MDXX to begin with but don't mind keeping the vial in pocket to pour out small bumps for boosters if i'm not at the level I want to be. Seems to work fairly well in that regard. Do you insufflate from the get go Folley? If so, have you ever plugged a dose before and if you have, whats your take on them versus eachother? Since you said you like insufflation, it would be interesting to hear which you like better.


----------



## severely etarded

MagickalKat777 said:


> Honestly, I've rarely plugged MDMA. I find that I end up plugging tested MDA pills because they are almost always loaded with caffeine and the caffeine for whatever reason doesn't seem to ever hit me if I plug them as opposed to eating them. Syringes are too much of a pain to prepare and such and capsules like to put up a fight when trying to shove them in
> 
> Thinking about it, its very well possible that when I've done it with MDMA before, I had about an hour cut off. Not so with MDA however. It seems to last slightly longer than oral.
> 
> I've never entertained the idea of IM'ing anything. I don't really like the idea of jamming myself with a needled syringe, never have.
> 
> Its not even that it bothers me - I'm the guy who goes in for his physical and watches them draw blood so needles themselves don't phase me, I think its just the stigma I've attached to them.


plugging capsules isn't too hard just need some lube or petroleum jelly or vegetable oil.. something to help it slide in


----------



## RoyMunson

how long does it take for a capsule to disolve up there?


----------



## severely etarded

RoyMunson said:


> how long does it take for a capsule to disolve up there?



not too long if you put a little water behind it with an oral syringe lol


----------



## MagickalKat777

severely etarded said:


> plugging capsules isn't too hard just need some lube or petroleum jelly or vegetable oil.. something to help it slide in



Yeah but when I plug I'm usually at a club LOL


----------



## Help?!?!

MagickalKat777 said:


> Yeah but when I plug I'm usually at a club LOL


Then its all the more reason! Honestly though, I can't imagine shoving a capsule up there being much harder than shoving a pill up there as I would readily assume both need at least a bit of lubricant! Either way who doesn't bring a bit of lube to the clubs....?!?


----------



## MagickalKat777

Help?!?! said:


> Then its all the more reason! Honestly though, I can't imagine shoving a capsule up there being much harder than shoving a pill up there as I would readily assume both need at least a bit of lubricant! Either way who doesn't bring a bit of lube to the clubs....?!?



Hey I have a finite amount of space and I choose to use most of it for shooters LOL


----------



## Help?!?!

^No way mang, you just need those crazy baggy/heavily pocketed rave pants! Then you have all the room for lube you could ever want!


----------



## MagickalKat777

Help?!?! said:


> ^No way mang, you just need those crazy baggy/heavily pocketed rave pants! Then you have all the room for lube you could ever want!



You mean like the ones that I used to wear all the time? LOL.

They don't let you in the clubs with those here. Dress codes and such. They were awesome for underground raves though. I never lost shit... Hell my friends would have me hold on to THEIR shit. It was also handy to be able to take my shirt off and shove it in a pocket when I got hot or if I got really hot, unzip the bottoms off my pants and put them in the other pocket and I'd have shorts and no shirt but I wouldn't be at risk of losing anything because all of my pockets were either button or zip.


----------



## Help?!?!

HAHA! I didn't know you had some! Though I suppose since you love ravin' and dancin' to dem beats all night long it makes sense! Dress codes for clubs...you must be hitting up some fancy clubs.   Baggy pants with big pockets do really come in handy though for that sort of thing though thats for certain! Pretty much all my clothes have huge pockets, some of can hold water bottles/liquor bottles almost fully concealed. Comes in handy and all my friends learned to love that fact as it means 99% of the time when outside of my place I normally have water on me. Funny with new friends as well as their always asking why I carry water around to which I reply, "I was a boyscout and were always prepared!". Always after using whatever comes the "Uhh could I have some water please....?".

I take it though since you have no lube though you just dry dog the pill on up there? Sounds uncomfortable at best and painful at worst! If I were you, I would carry a bit of vaseline. They make small tubes of it for chapped lips.


----------



## MagickalKat777

^ this is the only pic I have of me wearing a pair of them. I outgrew that phase and just wear jeans now.


*NSFW*: 










But yeah, it was funny because I'd get fucked up and end up with like 3 different water bottles in my pockets at the end of the night. There was always the somewhat ceremonial dumping of Rob's pockets at the after party to see what all I had managed to pick up that night.

It was always a nice surprise when I found the bag (sometimes bags) of pills I picked up at the venue that some poor soul had dropped 

And yeah it was always dry... Not really that uncomfortable as long as you don't force it in there. I would usually lick my finger to make it easier though.

Vaseline would prevent the pill from absorbing at all


----------



## Help?!?!

How so? I would imagine it migh delay it for a few minutes but as long as you used a pretty light coating I doubt it would cause full inactivity as I would think most would glide off in the lower portion of the rectum anyways when inserting. I'm talking very small as well, the little lip tube gives off a tiny bit or you could also just coat your finger though I never gave wetting the finger much thought. You must only do it with the well pressed pills as well I assume? Heard some of the shitty presses crumble quite easily.

Haha nice picture though I imagined you as more of a brighter/neon color type though. I also can't tell if the person behind the pink hair do in the frilly dress is a man or woman but its not like that would the weirdest thing i've seen with the Halloween fests around here....


----------



## MagickalKat777

I always preferred the Tripp pants to anything else and those didn't come in neon unfortunately. I found that Tripp pants were pretty much indestructible (unless you washed them in hot water in which case they shrank by what seemed like 50 sizes). My favorite colors are purple, black, and green though so I was never terribly colorful outside of my very short stint as a kandi raver.

Its possible that it could work but I remember a thread that was in here years ago that said that petroleum jelly would block the absorption of a pill entirely. I'm pretty sure that BilZ0r was the one who said it too so he must have had a reason as to why that would be.

I was indeed using really hard presses. All that we had were pills that seemed to be produced by the same people that produced the hard as a rock dolphins (very professional, rounded edges, deep stamp, etc - examples would be cupids and ladies). One of the reasons that I plugged them was actually because the ridiculous caffeine content of those "brand" of pills wouldn't seem to hit me when I plugged them. 

Most of the presses that came through Denver were pretty hard. I remember when we had the huge pills going around (everyone was calling them Leos although the symbol on them was more like a complex triangle) - I couldn't imagine plugging one of those. They had the diameter of a dime!

And yeah that was actually at a Halloween party in Boulder back in 04 or 05 - my first time hula hooping too. And that was a man. A very creepy man. If I remember correctly one of my friends kicked him in the balls in the middle of the dance floor (while rolling her ass off no less) because he grabbed her breast.

When it comes right down to it though, I would have to say that my favorite way to take MDMA would have to be orally just for the sake of ease and predictability.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

The best way to take molly is orally, although sniffing it certainly has its allure that I have given into time and time again,,, if you haven't tried sniffing Mdma then i would say rip that shit!!!

I just burned pot for the first time in 3 months. I regret it - I had a crazy insane panic attack. It's strange how I can still do shrooms and acid and molly but this little weed fuckin destroys my ass and makes me think i am on the verge of a heart attack.. fuck that crap


----------



## yorcole

i weigh between 220 and 230 lbs i been rolling for three days strait. has anyone done this and how did u feel the after u fell a sleep and woke up in the morning how bad did u feel. i have major depressive disorder and as an young adult grow up in the system and take what ever the doc prescribed me for my depression i refuse now to talk anti depressants. molly has the effects on me the i never new i could feel so happy and so warm inside. i dont feel the skin sensation is that because i snorted?


----------

